# Mexican music on Dorian Recordings and/or ASV



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

For those amongst us collectors who knew those pre-YouTube and pre-internet days of purchasing CDs in brick-and-mortar stores during the 1990s, some might recall those now-defunct volumes of music by Mexican or Latin American composers on Dorian Recordings and ASV.

ASV had their "musica Mexicana" line ...










... whilst "Music of Latin American Masters" appeared on Dorian.










Any TC member have any thoughts about these?

Did you like both labels? Or did you perhaps favor one label over the other?

Did you discover any composers with whom you were unfamiliar by sampling such albums of music?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

You know, I've studied [Classical] Music History in college (this was several decades ago now), and the mention of Classical composers from South of the [American] Border was scarce, as though Central and South America were some sort of a cultural wasteland.

There were some composers that were mentioned though:

*Alberto Ginastera* from Argentina, and *Heitor Villa-Lobos* from Brazil . . . and that was it. 

I've actually performed some Ginastera.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I love and cherish those recordings. They are among the CDs I will not loan out to anyone for fear of losing them. I grew up with that music: for several glorious years, the late Eduardo Mata was the conductor of the local orchestra and he programmed a lot of Mexican and South American music. Many people were glad to see him go and take his "Mexican Hat Dances" with him. It was sad for me: I find that music invigorating and exciting. ASV and Dorian did great work. There's a real snobbery against this music which is unfortunate. For me, the European repertoire is worn out, tired and needs to take a break. Bring on the music of Chavez, Revueltas, Moncayo, Ginastera, Villa Lobos and many others.


----------

